# Puppy foundation



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah Cara passed ..... Despite having adolescent issues with her loose lead walking.

Will keep with the training, learn patience and how to ignore bad behaviour ... Our will power is great than hers ..... I hope!!

So proud of our little girl xx


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

well done Kirsty , Cara is a clever girl  the instructor in our classes looked at Maisie and said hmmm, maybe put her in for it in another few weeks  although his face said dont bother!!! i'm still perservering with the training. she was great in the park tonight at recall (althought it was empty and i had about a tonne of boiled ham with me


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeaaaah Cara! We're hopefully bringing Vincent to the puppy class tonight at WaggaWuffins...I hope he does well!


----------

